# Lincoln federation show (UK)



## lockwood1956 (May 21, 2007)

Lincoln Wine & Beer Making Circle

21st Annual Show
Open To All
Sunday 24th May 2007
South Hykenham Village Hall
Boundary ane
Lincoln

followed by a ploughmans tea and presentations
TEATICKETS will be given free to those entering 12 bottles or more 
Other entrants and visitors cost is £3

PROGRAMME OF EVENTS

12.30pm - 1.30pm Staging of exhibits and tombola

1.45pm Judges briefing

2.00pm - 5.30pm Judging of all classes

5.30pm - 7.00pm Ploughmans tea and Tombola

6.30pm Collection of exhibits

7.00pm Presentation of Trophies and Certificates

The committee would like to thank the following companies for their sponsorship of this schedule and for providing prizes for the tombola:-
British Diamalt
Vina
Muntons
Hambleton Bard
Brupaks

Commemorative glasses will be presented to the winning entrant in each class. These have been donated by Linbrew and Lombard Wines


SHOW OFFICIALS
(phone numbers removed due to dangers of posting phone numbers on T'internet)
Chairman
Sue Frecklington
101 Vernon Street
Lincoln
(Number removed PM me for details)



Treasurer
Tony Frecklington
101 Vernon Street
Lincoln LN5 7QU
(Number removed PM me for details)



Show Convenor
Bert Bates
35 Bradbury Avenue
Lincoln 
LN5 9AP
(Number removed PM me for details)



Entries+ Awards Secretary
Nic Smith
248 Littlefield Lane
Grimsby
NE Lincs
DN34 4RT
(Number removed PM me for details)



website www.lincolnwinecircle.org.uk




SCHEDULE OF CLASSES
WINES
1 Table Wine, White Dry – excluding fresh grape or concentrate**(see rule 7)
2 Table Wine, Red Dry – excluding fresh grape or concentrate**(see rule 7)
3 Table Wine, White Dry – made from kit or concentrate
4 Table Wine, Red Dry – made from kit or concentrate
5 Table Wine, from fresh grapes – white or red**(see rule 7)
6 Social Wine, White or Golden
7 Social Wines, Red
8 After Dinner Wine, White or Golden
9 After Dinner Wine, Red
10 Rose Wine, Medium
11 Aperitif, White Dry
12 Novice – white or golden social wine
13 Flower Wine, dry**(see rule 7)
14 Vegetable, leaf or grain Wine (please specify dry medium or sweet) **(see
rule 7)
15 Three Bottles of Wine for a Dinner –Aperitif dry or medium, Table wine dry,
After Dinner Wine
16 Sweet Sherry, fortified
17 Liqueur
BEERS
18 Pale Ale or Bitter Beer
19 Lager
20 Sweet Stout
21 Dry Stout
22 Barley Wine
23 Novice beer, any style
24 Three beers for an occasion – lager, bitter, stout

Best Wine in Show 

- presented to the exhibitor having the wine judged as


best of the winning wines from classes 1-14


Best beer in show 




- presented to the exhibitor having the beer judged as


best of the winning beers from classes 18 - 23


The Master Winemaker 




- presented to the exhibitor having most points in


classes 1-17

The Master Beermaker 



- presented to the exhibitor having most points in

classes 18 - 24

Visiting club highest points 



– presented to the visiting wine circle with the

most points in all classes

Non circle entrant highest points 



– presented to the exhibitor having most

points in all classes who is not a member of a wine circle.

Awarded as follows:
1st place - 6 points 2nd place – 4 points 3rd place – 3 points
4th place – 2 points Any exhibitor having two placings in the
same class will only be awarded the higher points


See also 
http://lincolnwinecircle.org.uk


----------



## lockwood1956 (May 21, 2007)

YAY!

some fat boy won best wine in show!


----------

